
Why the Mac you know has no future - tosh
https://www.zdnet.com/article/why-wwdc-2018-served-as-macs-death-sentence/
======
rbanffy
I fail to see why macOS would need a big rewrite. I like, though, the addition
of the iOS API's that'll make it easier to write software that runs on both
platforms.

As for the dying platform, macOS is just a Unix (it _is_ , at its heart,
NeXTSTEP) that runs iTunes, the Apple productivity applications, and comes
free with some really well-built hardware (butterfly keyboards excepted).

